# Cristallo build question: Record HS or new Colnago HS



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Hi guys,

The first of a few questions regarding a Cristallo build: Record HS or new Colnago HS. I read the new Colnago Headsets have cartridge bearings in them now instead of needle bearings - any recommendations? I decided against the CH because I am going to spend some extra money elsewhere.


Nik


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

one great thing about colnago is he uses non-integrated headsets, which are inherently inferior to "standard" press-in headsets.
so i went for the best available, chris king. i have had nothing but perfect performance from three bikes w/ chris king headsets, campy will wear out sooner, and although replacement brg.s are avbl for both you will not have this concern w/ck.
you might get some who say ck is not best, kinda like some who would say the same of colnago...those in the know will unfailingly pronounce ck as the best in the industry for a reason.

my only critique is the loud logoes on the ck, the silver version has less noticeable logoes than the black though...mine has NO logoes, as it was "custom", this way the italiano panache is more intact.






Old_school_nik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The first of a few questions regarding a Cristallo build: Record HS or new Colnago HS. I read the new Colnago Headsets have cartridge bearings in them now instead of needle bearings - any recommendations? I decided against the CH because I am going to spend some extra money elsewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## foxjbf (May 20, 2006)

*Mine just arr*

I as well am building a new Cristallo going to be done this week!!!! I agree Chris King the way to go. I also put a FSA front crank set and am going with the Sram Force to fill in the rest. Utilizing the Dura Ace 10 speed until the Sram are avail.
JB


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, and the great thing about Chris King's stuff is that you get to choose your favorite color or maybe the pricey Titanium version. It's the way to go! Just install it and forget it!!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

The reason why Chris King last so long is that they will not allow for any errors in installation. Campagnolo and virtually all others will permit installation in less than ideal situations. A Campagnolo headset installed witht he same prep standard as Chris King will last just as long. As for the OP question, I would go for the Colnago headset over teh Campagnolo as it is less expensive and last just as well, if not perhaps even longer.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Old_school_nik,

POST A PIC!!!

You too foxjbf.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Old_school_nik,

I have no experience with the Colnago headset, unfortunately.

I have only one Campagnolo headset and that is a Chorus model. It works well. The lower crown race has a rubber ring around it for extra protection against dust and grime. When installing the race, the shop guy (I refuse to install these or starnuts myself. Let someone else writhe around on the floor while trying to pound them in/on.) ripped the rubber ring. 

No worries, the ring is only secondary protection right? Well, this is one thing that I don't like about this headset. The rubber ring covers what is in my opinon too large a gap in the fitting of the lower crown race and the bottom cup compared to any of the headsets on my other bikes. I think that the two pieces could fit more tightly, like they do on my other headsets, and this is one reason that I prefer Chris Kings.

That said, I've only had the Chorus headset for a year & 1/2, and it is doing fine. In fact, I've never done maintenance/cleaning on any of my mostly cheepo-came-with-the-bike-headsets (call me crazy) even on my 15 year old Giant, and I've had no issues with any of them. 

Asthetically, I would choose the Colnago because it is black.

Sorry for the long windedness. Enjoy your Christallo,
Tshirt


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*as for this "reason" (see quote) given,*

not completely true...
-ck does spec an adaptor for the hdst press, this is because the brgs are bonded (glued) into the cups, so they protrude, and this adaptor applies press force to the cups only, not the brg.s.
-however, the ck hdst is all stainless, so even w/o the adaptor it takes excess force to damage, for example, continuing to force the press even after the hdst is seated.
-as for "not alowing any errors in installation" all hdsts spec the fram/fork prepped to spec, this is a norm, most fram/forks are prepped from the factory nowadays (unlike in the retro era of steel frames that needed prep)
-the ck will actualy tolerate misaligned conditions
(we are talking headtube/steertube facing and chasing and resultant parrallel integrity)
better than any other.
-in real-world road conditions of higher weekly miles the ck will stand up while others fail...esp riding bumpy roads, also sprinting, track hdsts, for sprinting esp keirin, use all stainless else they would become pitted on even smooth surface tracks from these forces.
the hdst, any hdst, in and of itself is prone to damage from the stationary balls slammin' into the cups, 
(yes, you could go needle brg to reduce this, but the amount of preload req'd for needle brgs to not click around compromises ultimate steering precision)
from road surface impacts and flexing of the steerer tube, the all-stainless steel bonded in precision construction of the ck is what makes it so superior in resisting inherent damage and eventual wear.
-also the seals on the ck provide double the environmental protection to the brgs, however, ck brgs can actually run dry and still outlast the others! 

-most people do not realize their hdst is worn or pitted until it is far gone, as for during inspection as on the stand, the cables on sti/ergo provide so much resistance to turning it is not evident until things are quite roached...





dnalsaam said:


> The reason why Chris King last so long is that they will not allow for any errors in installation. Campagnolo and virtually all others will permit installation in less than ideal situations. A Campagnolo headset installed witht he same prep standard as Chris King will last just as long. As for the OP question, I would go for the Colnago headset over teh Campagnolo as it is less expensive and last just as well, if not perhaps even longer.


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Thanks so much for all the input!*

I feel like I am about to join an elite country club with a unique membership... I am going to go with the new Colnago HS to save $50 and cus its black unless of course I can get a CK on Ebay at a good price < $100

I will post a pic as soon as the build starts - BTW, the talk about saving money is to save up for Campy 2007 Ultra torque drive train in Spring 

Nik


----------

